# Show us your Light and Horn collection



## jd56 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lets see how your bolt on light and horn collection is displayed.
Or better yet, just show us your collection of lights and horn whether it be singles or on a display rack.

I will display what I have once I get pile in a picture. 

But just so at least one is started here is a nice NOS set of EA front loader horn and light I just acquired.


----------



## mruiz (Jan 25, 2013)

Those are nice lights, JD.
 Mitch


----------



## catfish (Jan 25, 2013)

These are a little out of date. But you get the idea.


----------



## bike (Jan 25, 2013)

*been up before*

More than just lights but easiest way to post- ALL GONE NOW
http://antiquebikeparts.com/cabe/shop1999/index.htm


----------



## jd56 (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow....I guess I have a long way to go to get to that level of Accessory Collection status....nice displays Catfish and Bike....Nice.
My new shop isn't big enough to set up those kind of displays....wish it was.

Amazing collection guys.

keep you horn and light displays coming guys....love it!!


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 26, 2013)

Shown here are a 20's NOS Delta front and red back light combination with canister (missing brackets) and the second light is a Delta 20's truss mountable headlight now in the process of restoration.  I am having the tiny triangle decal recreated. It's all about details. Anyone need a copy?


----------



## MOTOmike (Jan 26, 2013)

*Delta Light / Battery Can Decal*

Bicylebones  is selling Delta decals on ebay for $10.00.  Not sure if this is what you are looking for.  Hopefully the link below works.
Mike


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-De...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d08f60a44&_uhb=1


----------



## catfish (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks! That photo is kind of old.... A lot more stuff in there now.

  Catfish




jd56 said:


> Wow....I guess I have a long way to go to get to that level of Accessory Collection status....nice displays Catfish and Bike....Nice.
> My new shop isn't big enough to set up those kind of displays....wish it was.
> 
> Amazing collection guys.
> ...


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 26, 2013)

*Lights & Horn collection*

It's not a display because first, I'm not good at displays , second I use them
 most of  the time .



I have used the old flashlights on occasion on my bikes.
There's no theme...I just collect what I like...from turn of the century
to Indian lights & horns ....


















 





The hardest to locate are actually the original brackets 
that holds the horns to the handlebars.





*US FLAG topper  = ''Made in USA"*


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 26, 2013)

*some odd lights*

Here's A few I have come across:


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## bike (Jan 26, 2013)

*Hadnt seen these in a while*



detroitbike said:


> Here's A few I have come across:
> View attachment 81578View attachment 81579View attachment 81580




They may have come out of Montreal- French Canadian guy John (maybe someone else remembers, think he got into arrowheads) cannot remember his last name- used to come down to trex and Hershey- found pallets of cool stuff NOS


----------



## jd56 (Jan 27, 2013)

2jakes said:


> It's not a display because first, I'm not good at displays , second I use them
> most of  the time .
> 
> 
> ...





jakes....looks like a display to me. nice variety of items. Love the Indian themes.

Detroit...I used to have a set of the Kobniks that you have in the center. I had an amber and a red one.

bike....nice idea using 1" copper pipe for a display rod(s). I might use that idea untill I figure where all my stuff should be displayed.

I was wondering, where does one find the missing mounting brackets for these Hbar mounted accessories? Have them fabricated?

And thanks for posting too, ccmerz


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 27, 2013)

msreust said:


> Bicylebones  is selling Delta decals on ebay for $10.00.  Not sure if this is what you are looking for.  Hopefully the link below works.
> Mike
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-De...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d08f60a44&_uhb=1




Yes, I could use that decal to replace the one on the NOS canister.  $10. is a good price, but $35. to send it in an envelope???????


----------



## Boris (Jan 27, 2013)

ccmerz said:


> Yes, I could use that decal to replace the one on the NOS canister.  $10. is a good price, but $35. to send it in an envelope???????




Where are you seeing this? I see that shipping is free.


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 27, 2013)

Has this light decal been reproduced?


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 27, 2013)

*Odds & Ends*



jd56 said:


> jakes....looks like a display to me. nice variety of items. Love the Indian themes.
> 
> Detroit...I used to have a set of the Kobniks that you have in the center. I had an amber and a red one.
> 
> ...




What I should have stated is, items are not in a glass case display just to be seen only. 
I gathered as many as I could find for this thread.
I have been lucky in finding complete units with the mounting brackets. 
 I usually check the "odds & ends " tables @ estate & flea markets...here's some more...
the Schwinn catalog is from the late 1940s.









Assorted parts. Helps to mount some bike items.

These 2  bike bells from the '30s...& although it's an ancient symbol,
some might think otherwise .


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 27, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Where are you seeing this? I see that shipping is free.



I live in CANADA, -- no free for you!! thirty-five dollar penalty for being on the wrong side of the fence.


----------



## Dobie (Jan 27, 2013)

Contact the seller.  The $35.00 is an automatic shipping fee from FeeBay when you indicate a country other than the US.  Get an invoice with adjusted shipping fees from the seller.  I'm in NS and have done so with this seller in the past.  Cheers, Wayne


----------



## spoker (Jan 27, 2013)

*bike light*

i have a light on ebay with a clock in the top of it,clock works,made by kaiser,only one ive ever seen,its in bicycle accesories,dont have th ebay number as a friend listed for me,i dont have a camera


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 27, 2013)

*Kaiser clock !*



spoker said:


> i have a light on ebay with a clock in the top of it,clock works,made by kaiser,only one ive ever seen,its in bicycle accesories,dont have th ebay number as a friend listed for me,i dont have a camera




Is this it  







Clock's off by 5 hours .........._( just kidding !)_


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 27, 2013)

Dobie said:


> Contact the seller.  The $35.00 is an automatic shipping fee from FeeBay when you indicate a country other than the US.  Get an invoice with adjusted shipping fees from the seller.  I'm in NS and have done so with this seller in the past.  Cheers, Wayne[/QUOTE
> 
> Done! One decal coming my way >>$1.00 shipping<<  Thanks Wayne.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 29, 2013)

*A few bike hang ons*


----------



## spoker (Jan 29, 2013)

*light*

yep thats the light,auctions over didnt sell


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 31, 2013)

Just picked this one up yesterday


----------



## gtflyte (Feb 2, 2013)

1950's Steelcraft dual tone cast reed horn


----------



## jd56 (Feb 3, 2013)

I finally got my Delta Rocket Jet that got shipped to another member by accident after I won the item on ebay...its a long story but, drwood shipped to me from S.Dakota. Thanks Bernie.
So the wife loves it and it most likely will be installed on her canary yellow 55 Columbia 5 star. She is hounding me to horn tank working. Go figure!!



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Feb 3, 2013)

Well tapatalk wouldnt allow the picture upload...so lets try it again









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Finally a display case!!*

I to want thank  everyone for posting your lights, horn, siren, and bling displays.
And seeing some great display cases as well.

I went to a local antique shop today....played hooky looking for a new sofa with the wife. I had seen this ad on our local CL and thought it would be close to what I wanted for a display case. Even though I wanted a corner cabinet. This one, was a "sit on the counter" type. 
Problem was, other than the price tag, was that to load or unload it, the only way inside the case was from the rear. This wasn't ideal as it was to rest against the wall on my workbench. Still the concept was there.







So, as I almost pulled the trigger on this one, I decided to go the rest room in the back of the shop and low and behold, I found this in the corner with a bunch of knicknacks all over and in it. 





I must have walked by it 5 times before I saw it. So I bought this after getting the folks to accept less than the $125 that was tagged on it.  
And the wife was OK with the buy, believe it or not...she sometimes surprises me, even after 31 years. Then again I got her flowers for Valentine's day and she didn't get me anything....maybe she felt guilty. 

So I set it up on the bench and it fits perfect. Not much room it the case but, room to make another to sit on top of it.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 15, 2013)

Very nice congrats! You seem pretty handy I bet you could build a pretty nice display case


----------



## jd56 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Mark but, no...not very handy except with the bikes. Keep in mind, I paid someone to build the shop and the workbench. And this display was built years ago. But, at least I have the plans to duplicate it now. Still another corner to fill on the bench.
Now if only I can get more than one day of warm weather and get some work done on the bikes....bike riding weather will be here before we know it.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 15, 2013)

Well it's definitely nice to have a vintage display case and it sure does look good on your bench.


----------



## bike (Feb 15, 2013)

*Old stuff gone now*


































Starting to buy sell trade Again!


----------



## jd56 (Feb 15, 2013)

Paul...sent you an email

JD


----------



## jd56 (Mar 30, 2014)

Did some rearranging with a few new items


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2014)

I've go these laying around......


----------



## jd56 (Mar 30, 2014)

I can find a new place for a display for those somewhere in my shop...might have to put a couple bike outside in the weather though, Catfish!!!
Wow what a collection!!!
Probably enough there to buy a nice house or a very rare bike.


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2014)

jd56 said:


> I can find a new place for a display for those somewhere in my shop...might have to put a couple bike outside in the weather though, Catfish!!!
> Wow what a collection!!!
> Probably enough there to buy a nice house or a very rare bike.




Thanks! And that's just the horns......


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 30, 2014)

catfish said:


> I've go these laying around......
> 
> View attachment 144827




  And I thought I had a problem with wrenches ..... I'd probably pass out seeing your whole collection !!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 31, 2014)

*a serious case of " DELTA DISEASE "*

had to add more shelf space,still need more


----------



## sprocket man (Apr 1, 2014)

This is my "table spread".


----------



## jd56 (Apr 2, 2014)

I like the box display...and the lights display below the boxes....very nice setup Rusty.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 2, 2014)

sprocket man said:


> This is my "table spread".




This too is a nice expensive collection.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 2, 2014)

*a serious case of " DELTA DISEASE "*



jd56 said:


> I like the box display...and the lights display below the boxes....very nice setup Rusty.




thank you very much,and all the boxes are full


----------



## bike (Apr 2, 2014)

*I have never seen a box*

from a silver ray-- anyone?


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Apr 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Apr 6, 2014)

Got to love the country store glass display cases. 
Wish I had room for one.
Nice display and collection Rust2 and Rustystone
And the Delta Rolite wooden display, have never seen this one before.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Apr 25, 2014)

Here is a little bit of bling...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Apr 26, 2014)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Here is a little bit of bling...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Top shelf left front corner....is that a siren?

Also I don't think you can get one item in this case.
Nice collection!


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes its a fire chief siren. There are several sirens in there.  I will take a close up of it in a little bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Apr 26, 2014)

Fire chief siren?  Don't look like mine.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 26, 2014)

*Fire Chief*

Hey JD, I have the exact same one...in the box too.  Appropriate for me as I'm retired fire service.  Not sure I'm going to put it on a bike though.  Think I'll keep mine in the box.

Mike


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Apr 26, 2014)

I have that siren too.  This one is called a fire chief jr.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 26, 2014)

*a serious case of " DELTA DISEASE "*

my latest EBAY pic. 6 volt DELTA HORNLITE


----------

